# Barks at people



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Dilligas said:


> ...When he barks at people like this, it's a "you make me nervous" bark.
> So my questions: Why does he do this? And how can I stop it?...


You already answered your first question. These strange people make him nervous. Have you ever watched the Dog Whisperer on the National Geographics channel? Ceasar Millan (the Dog Whisperer) would probably ask you questions like "What did you do the first time he was spooked by strangers?" If you answer something like, you pet/stroked him or told him "Its Okay", etc... you just reinforced an "unstable" state of mind. He will say you nurtured this state of mind. Then he would probably ask "How did you met?" (Meaning what events occurred after you first brought him home?) Ceasar would also be observing how you relate to Shadow and vice versa as you two talked.

If you and Shadow were in a typical episode of the Dog Whisperer, Ceasar would say, "Dilligas, you need to take control of your relationship with Shadow, he sees you as a littler mate, not a leader". So to regain control you start by exercising Shadow to tire him down and make it easier to cultivate a relaxed(submissive) frame of mind. Next, you must never give attention and/or affection on Shadow's terms (meaning whenever he asks for it) but on your terms only... whenever he displays a "submissive" state of mind (to Ceasar 'submissive' also translates to meaning 'calm'), you can now initiate the contact and give affection... but never offer any affection when the mind is unstable (meaning never talk or act soothing when Shadow is barking at people, etc.) Next take him for a walk... always with the collar/leash up high on his neck (just behind the ears, you know in show dog fashion) and never let Shadow walk ahead of you, rather have him walk by your side with his head even with your leg or slightly behind. And never pull back on the leash but instead only pull up or sideways (towards you) and make it a firm jerk (you never pull on the leash, instead just 'pop' the leash). Never allow a unwanted behavior to escalate... correct immediately at the first sign (don't let Shadow make that first bark, corrected him at that first little growly noise that he makes or even better correct when he first takes more that a passing notice of a stranger). Finally when you do walk Shadow, never tense up, you must walk with your head held up high (appearing to not take notice of Shadow) and shoulders back, have a relax posture and a brisk pace... in other words "Act like a leader".

I've tried to use as much of Ceasar's terminology as I could think of and gave you his basic philosophy. BTW, the problem as you've described it has been solved on a couple of different episodes. It gets 'fixed' within minutes with Ceasar in control. He then hands the leash over to the owner while critiquing their form and giving some guidance and after a quick camera fade in and out, the owners are smiling and walking a calm/submissive dog. Then Ceasar checks back in two weeks and everybody's happy with their 'new' dog. Just think of it Dilligas, this could be you and Shadow... why not give Ceasar's method a try?


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I for one would like Caesar to come stay with us for a week. Since he seems to be able to fix most behavior issues a couple of hours, if he's with us for a week we should wind up with perfect dogs! :bowl:


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Yikes!

Good advice, though it'll be a change from the norm... I usually let him roam and sniff when we walk (never pull though), so containing him will be new. And not watching him -- yikes, I turn my back for half a second and he's into something new every time. I'll sure try it out though.

And yes, sadly, I do 'reinforce the behavior' by trying to say, hey, it's okay, what're you nervous about, etc. Instead, I gather that I'm supposed to just say NO and move on? Is that right?

I will have to adjust and let you know how it goes in a week....


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Okay Monomer, it's time to play Dog Whisperer again 

Here's what I've been doing for a couple days now, about five or six walks' worth:
- Walk very briskly, not letting him stop and sniff, or wander at all.
- Kept about an eight-inch leash on him, so he's forced to walk directly alongside me.
- When I stop and let him sniff around, I first stop and make him sit, then say "Okay, go sniff".

I don't know if it's working yet. He seems to get the gist of things after about five minutes and stops 'trying to escape'. But it's hard for me to keep such a short leash and not feel like I'm dragging the poor dog along, since he would much, much rather sniff than walk.

I also haven't run across too many people, especially stationary ones that he'd bark at. And when I have, because we are moving, he doesn't seem to have time to stop-think-point-hackles-huff-huff-bark like he usually does. Maybe that's part of the solution?

Anyhow, does what I'm doing sound right? I realize it's not a quick fix, but I'd at least like to know if I'm headed in the right general direction 

Many thanks!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah, from your descriptions that pretty much sounds like what Ceasar gets his clients to do by the end of the show... except they usually look like they're giving their dogs a little more leash but definitely 'popping' it if the dog tries to get in front. I really like the part about stopping Shadow then telling him he can sniff (sort of like the military command "At ease soldier, smoke 'em if ya got 'em") when he is in a calm/submissive state of mind... though I never mentioned it, that's exactly what Ceasar teaches his clients to do (Ceasar says you can allow your dog to sniff but only when the dog is not pulling and in a calm/submissive state-of-mind, then you allow him to sniff). Eventually the walking ritual will become more natural and not quite so regimented so that you both can really enjoy the experience... it'll just take some time for Shadow to realize what is expected of him. Also he should start paying more attention to you. On Ceasar's site he calls these "power walks" (get the pun) and suggests a 30-40minute power walk every single day. Let me know how it progresses over the next week... I'm now very interested.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Dilligas, what a coincidence...I just started doing the same thing while walking Woody. We don't have the barking problem that you do, but I was getting sick of him stopping and pulling me to sniff every blade of grass and basically being the one in control of our walks.

I haven't watched "The Dog Whisperer," but from what I have read here and on his website, I decided to do as you are doing--keeping him by me, not allowing him to sniff until he was walking well, and only then when I told him "go sniff." I haven't been doing it very long, but already walks are more enjoyable. 

Before I had Woody, I felt that dogs needed some "freedom" to run loose and go where they wanted. Now, from what I have read, I believe Cesar would say that I am giving human emotions to a dog. In reality, dogs (at least Woody) seem to thrive on boundaries and having an owner in control. 

Keep us posted on Shadow's progress!


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Well, mister monomer-slash-whisperer, I cannot thank you enough for your advice. Aside from the times when he's *really* excited (sees another dog, etc), Shadow has become a much better walker! I don't have to correct him very much anymore to get him back alongside me, and while he is still nervous around people that he can't immediately identify, he usually lets them go with a suspicious glance and a huff.

I've tried to be very good about correcting and moving on when he *does* bark at someone, even going so far as to introduce a situation where I think he'll bark especially so I can correct him when he does.

All things considered, though, we're doing much better and I'd bet we're on the right track.

Thanks very, very much!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

YIPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GRF HAS IT'S OWN DOGGIE WHISPERER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats Monomer! I think you've really got a handle on what Ceasar is trying to do. When I've been reading your posts I could just picture C. Milan talking in EXACTLY the same way you've been! :appl:


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

You know it's really Cesar that's giving this advice... I'm just channeling him thru me... sorta like a medium/pyschic, except Cesar's not a dead person.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


:uhoh: Cesar says thank you for that!!!


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

I feel like I should provide an update, even though nothing much has changed... Shadow is a much, much better walker, aside from today when he saw a squirrel and then all bets were off  

He still growls and/or barks at suspicious people when both he and they are standing still... A couple people in PetCo today serve as prime examples, but I'd like to think there's progress here too though.

In conclusion, this little exercise has helped both me and him see what we need to do better. So as always, much appreciated!


----------

